# Mystic Spring Catfishing



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey all, 

I'm looking to break away from the grind of work / family life for a weekend in mid Sept to camp out at the Mystic Spring camping area on the Escambia River. I don't have a boat and the luxury of trolling around looking for the ideal locations, but am really wanting to get a chance at hooking into some cats. I haven't been to that location and was wondering if any of yall had experience around there? 

I'm thinking about reserving the big camp area and fishing all through the night off the bank right there by the camp spot. 

Any thoughts / suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Probably catch a few from the bank... I've had good luck at the mouth, everything from cats, bluegills, shellcrackers and even crappie. You need to get out there, can you borrow a kayak, or canoe...... or a blow up mat????


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Bug Spray !


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Dang, I know... I really want to get just a small aluminum boat. And yes, I'll def have my bug spray and thermacell.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Njydvr said:


> Dang, I know... I really want to get just a small aluminum boat. And yes, I'll def have my bug spray and thermacell.




Ehhh make it simple and enjoy yourself. See if you can find some catalpa worms. You should be able to catch enough to make it interesting


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Take you some shrimp too, everything eats shrimp. I have to imagine you'd get a channel cat or two.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Ya gonna need a boat to catch the big ones. The water right there is about ankle deep all the way across. Now just up river a hundred yards or so, at the opening of mystic springs, there is a 40' deep hole. Thats where I'd catfish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> Now just up river a hundred yards or so, at the opening of mystic springs, there is a 40' deep hole. Thats where I'd catfish.




Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Yea, thanks Donut. I'll try to find that hole... or find a better spot all together.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Njydvr said:


> Yea, thanks Donut. I'll try to find that hole... or find a better spot all together.




There used to be a cypress on the right side of the mouth headed out. Tie up to it and fish the eddy area between the lake and river. That's probably the deep hole donuts talkin about
There's also a brand new blackberry right by that Cypress that I dropped overboard about 5 yrs ago. You can have it if you find it lol


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry try'n hard, my bad........What ever ya go, dont go up the river and get out on a sand bar. Years ago a gator killed a lady up there. On anothernote, the biggest shellcracker I eversaw was in mystic springs. Up on top of the water but wouldnt bite anything. Almost used my dipnet. Almost...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I may have a kayak you can use. My brother has it. 12 ft dagger. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey I appreciate it Spectackler, but I'm really just looking to drink some beers, blow off some steam, and catch a few in the process. I think a kayak would prove to be disastrous... my drunk ass paddling around in the dark in unknown territory.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I hear ya. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Go up to cotton lake. It drops off to about 40 feet about 20 feet from the bank. The boat ramp drops right off. They used to have a saw mill up there and needed deep water to float the bardges. Its right across the road from camp of the pines. I've always caught fish there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shallow swampy area on the north side too, might catch a flathead cruising up in there for a snack!


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks Donut. I think I'll change camp locations to Cotton Lake and give that a shot. Sounds like it will increase my odds of catching more than a buzz.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey, If I'm looking to fish right by my campsite, should I go with the "Cotton Lake" area or the "Cotton Landing" area???? I've never been to either so I have no idea about the differences. Thanks.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, looks like alcohol is prohibited at Cotton Landing... answers my question.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Never heard of cotton landing, just lake. Dont have any idea on the alcohol.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Looked it up, cotton landing is in Vernon Florida on Holmes creek. Cotton Lake is in Molino on Escambia River. http://www.nwfwater.com/Lands/Recreation/Area/Choctawhatchee-River-Holmes-Creek/Cotton-Landing
http://www.nwfwater.com/Lands/Recreation/Area/Escambia-River/Cotton-Lake


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a report this afternoon from the cypress tree at the mouth. Good mess of shellcrackers caught on earthworms fished on the bottom. Also two big cats lost fishing with big bream


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I ended up camping at "Cotton Lake" and walking down to where the lake opens up to the Escambia river. It looked like it was gonna be a sweat spot, deep flowing water, significant drop off from lake to river, a few areas of submerged trees... best place I can imagine finding from shore anyway. Well, we fished our butt off Friday night to late into sat night and only caught a few juvenile channel and blue cats. Very disappointing. Met a guy that lives on the River for half the year and he said it was too late in the season to catch big ones around there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Njydvr said:


> Well, I ended up camping at "Cotton Lake" and walking down to where the lake opens up to the Escambia river. It looked like it was gonna be a sweat spot, deep flowing water, significant drop off from lake to river, a few areas of submerged trees... best place I can imagine finding from shore anyway. Well, we fished our butt off Friday night to late into sat night and only caught a few juvenile channel and blue cats. Very disappointing. Met a guy that lives on the River for half the year and he said it was too late in the season to catch big ones around there.


HA! Give me a call and I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I second cat hunters "ha". For me the best time for cats starts now


----------

